# Weekly competition 2012-11



## Mike Hughey (Mar 13, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F2 R' F U F U' F2
*2. *U2 F U F' U2 R U2 F'
*3. *F U' F U' F U' R2 F
*4. *R U2 F' R' U R U' F2
*5. *F2 U' F2 R2 U F' U2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 B F L2 F' U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L2 D B U' L' B U L' B2
*2. *F2 R' L' D2 B' R2 F' B' L' D F2 L2 F L2 F R2 L2 F' R2 B2
*3. *L2 B2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U2 L D' U B' U' F' D R F2 R
*4. *B' U2 D2 L' F' U2 R F U' R' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D F2
*5. *R2 U2 R' B' L U L2 B' D' R F2 U2 L2 U2 R L2 B2 L' U2 B2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 Fw' Uw Fw' R F2 L2 D U' R' B F' L2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 B2 Uw2 B' Uw' F2 L2 Rw' R2 Fw U Rw' Uw' F' D F' Rw' Fw' Rw Uw2 Fw F' L Rw' Fw
*2. *Rw R2 Fw F2 Rw U' Rw D' U' L F' L D' F L2 F Uw' L' Fw' L' B D' Uw' U Fw2 F2 U2 Fw' U R2 D Fw' F Rw2 Fw F' R Fw2 Uw L2
*3. *D F' D2 Rw2 R F' Rw Fw F' Rw' B' Rw' B2 Fw F2 Rw' R B' R2 U Fw L' D Fw2 L2 U L2 Rw2 F2 D2 F D2 R' B L' Rw2 R B2 Uw' L'
*4. *U R Fw' F2 D2 Rw2 F L Uw' Fw' R2 B D L B2 Fw' Uw' F Rw2 Fw F2 D2 L R2 F2 R' B2 Uw2 U Fw D' R2 B' D2 L' Fw' Rw D Uw' U'
*5. *B2 D U L' F Rw F L Rw2 D' B2 F2 Rw2 D L2 U B F2 D' Uw2 Fw L2 R D B Uw2 L' F Rw' R2 B Fw' D' R Fw' F2 Rw' B L' Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *F' D Uw F R' Uw2 F2 Rw2 U2 F Dw2 F D' F Lw2 Rw' Fw2 F L' Dw B2 Dw' Fw' F Uw Fw' U F Dw2 L B' F' Uw2 L Uw2 R' D2 Dw2 Lw R' Dw2 F Lw2 Rw Fw2 Uw Rw' Dw' U F' L' Lw2 Rw B2 Dw' Bw Rw' F2 R2 Fw
*2. *R' Bw' L2 Uw' B L Rw2 Uw' L Rw' F2 Dw2 Lw2 B D Lw Fw Uw' Rw B' L D2 Fw D' U2 L' Lw' Fw2 Dw2 F2 R2 B2 Fw Dw' Fw L' F2 L Dw2 Lw Rw2 R' Fw' D Rw2 F L' Dw2 Uw2 F Rw' Bw' Fw' F' Lw2 D' Dw2 Uw2 Bw L2
*3. *L' Rw2 D' Bw2 D2 U2 Rw2 D2 U Bw Fw U' F U R' Uw Bw' Fw2 F L' Bw Rw2 F2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Dw' F U Bw' F2 Uw B' F2 Uw2 B' F D2 B Bw' Fw' L Dw' L Lw2 U2 Lw' Rw2 U' Bw2 Dw2 B L U' L2 F' U2 R' Bw' F'
*4. *U L' R Bw' L' Fw' F' Uw2 L' B' Fw L D Lw2 D' L2 Lw Rw' Bw' Fw' F2 U' R' Dw U B Bw' Dw2 F D Lw2 Rw' B2 Fw2 L Fw2 R Bw F2 D' Fw L2 Lw' Dw' B' Rw' F' L' Rw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2 B2 Fw F Rw' Bw Uw' F2 D
*5. *D2 Dw2 B2 Lw' Uw L' Bw' D Rw2 Fw Uw' L Rw' Fw Lw2 Fw2 U2 B' U2 F D' U L2 Dw' L2 D Uw U2 L' Rw2 F R' U' L2 Dw' Lw B Fw' D Dw U F Rw' B' Bw' Fw F2 Lw' B' D2 Uw2 B2 Bw' Fw' Uw' U F' D' Dw2 B'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 3U' R 2U2 L2 F2 U' 2L B' L' 2L2 2F2 3R2 3F2 3R' 3F F' U' B' 3R2 2U B 2B2 3F U R F' 3R' 3F2 3U' B2 R 2D 2F' 3R' R2 3U' R 2U2 2L' 2F 2L2 R2 2F' 2U F2 U' 2B 3R 2R' 3U2 L2 U 2L B' 3U' 2F2 L 2U2 2R 2D F 3R2 2D' 2B2 2R2 2B2 2L' R' F
*2. *L 2F' 2U2 2R R' 3U2 2U' U2 2R' U' 2B' L2 3U2 3R2 R2 2F L2 2U2 3F2 3R R' 3F 2R' B 2D 2U2 2B' 2R' 2U' B2 D' U 2B2 2R D' 2D' L' 3U' 2U 3F2 R' 2B' 2R' U2 3R' 2D 3F F2 L' 3U 2L2 B2 2B 2R B' F' 2D' L R2 3U' R' 2D' 3R B' D' 2D2 2L2 B F 2U'
*3. *2U2 3F2 2L' 3R' 2R2 3F2 2L D B' 2D 2R2 2B' D 2U' F' 2R2 2U2 2R2 2D2 2B 2F' L 2B' 3F' 3R' 2D' 3R2 2U 3R 2D2 3R' 2R2 R 2D2 2B2 R D 2D' 2U2 2L2 2R2 R B' 2R' U' B' 3R' 2R2 3U2 3R' 2D2 2B D U' 2L2 3F 2F' D' 2D2 2U2 3F 2L' 3R R2 2U 3R' 3U2 2L 3F2 2F
*4. *R' B U 2L2 2R 3F2 F' L2 2L 2R' 3U2 2U 2R' D' U' 2B 3R' 2U 2B U R' B2 2B' 2D2 L 2L' R2 B 2L 3R R2 2D' 2B F' 3R' R2 2B2 3F2 D2 B' L 2B2 3R' 2R' B2 2R D 2B 2D 3F D 2F2 2D' 2L' 3F2 3R2 2R2 3U L 2U2 3F2 2F' L' 3R2 2R2 R B' 3U' 3R2 3F
*5. *D2 2D2 L2 U 2R2 B' 2L2 R 2D2 U' F2 2L2 2B 2F2 F' 2L' B2 2R' D U B2 2L' D2 L 3F2 3R' B' U' 2B' 2D U' 2B 2U2 2L2 U R2 2B' 2R2 3F' 2U 2R 2B 2R2 R' D2 3U2 2U U2 L2 3U 2R 2U' 3F2 F2 3R 2R' 3F' 3U' 2U 2B2 2D' 3R' 2F2 F2 2U2 2L' 3F' 3U 3F2 F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 F2 U 2L2 U 2L2 3L2 3R 3D 3U 2U2 2R D2 F' 2R' 3B' 2R' D' 2U' 2L' 3D U' L' 3R' 2D 2B' 2L2 3R2 2F 2U 2L' 3D2 3L U 3B2 3D' L' 2L R2 2B' 3R' 3U 3F2 3D2 3U' 2B2 U' 3R2 2D 3U R2 3D 3B 3L 2R2 2D' 2R2 3D' 3R' 2B' R' 3B F' 3U2 3R' D2 2U' R F2 3L R2 2F' 2L' U2 2B F2 D' 2D 3L' B 3L 2D 2B' 3R2 U2 L2 3D2 L2 2B2 L2 F2 3D 3R' 3D' 3F2 2U' U2 2L2 B 2D2
*2. *L' R' 2B' 2D' R2 B' U 3F' D' 3D' 3U 2R 2F2 3R2 R' 2U2 3L' 3U' 3L 3B' U' B 2B' 3U2 F2 3D2 3F' R2 U 2B 2L 3U2 B2 3F 3U2 2L2 2F 3R B' F2 2D2 U2 3B 2L2 3L 3D2 2L 2R2 3B2 3U L B2 3L2 3F' 3L F U' L 3R2 2F 2R2 2F 2R' 3B2 2F' L 2B 3R' F' 3D 2B' D 3U' R B 3F' 2L2 3L 2R2 R' 3U 2R2 3D2 3B 3F2 3D2 2U2 3L 2R 3U U2 3F' L B 3U' 2B2 2R 3D F2 R'
*3. *D' L2 3R' 3U 2B2 3D 2F' 3D 2L U2 2F 2R' B2 3B 2L' 2B' D2 2B2 2U2 U 3R2 F2 2D2 3R2 2B' 3B' 2F L2 D' 3D2 F L 3R' R' 3D2 3L2 D' 3R' 2R2 B 3U' U2 R 3F' F 3R 3F 3U R B2 2F2 3L D 3U' 2F' 3D2 R' 2D2 3D' U' 2B' 3B 3F' 2F2 F2 2L 2R 3U2 2U' L D2 L 3L2 R' 3U' U2 2F' 3U2 B2 2D 3B 2U B2 D R 3U2 2R R 2F L 3R2 R' 2D' 3D2 L 2R 3F 2F 3L F2
*4. *3L 3U' R' D2 2U' 2L B2 3B' F2 2D' L' B' 2B' 2F2 F' D' 3R' 2D 3B' L2 2B' 3L' 2U' L 3B 2D 3D2 3U' U' 3F2 R' 2F2 F' 3R2 B' 3F2 2L 2D2 3F' 2D2 U 3L 3D U2 3F2 2L F' 3U 3B 2L' 2B' 3F' D2 3U 2F2 D' 2U' U2 2B' 2R F L 3L D 2B2 F 3D 3L' 3R2 U R 3F' U' L 2R U2 2L R2 2D U' 3R2 2B 2L2 2R' 2D' 3B' D 2D U' 2R D2 3B L 3L' 3D2 2F F 3R R2 2B
*5. *F2 2R' R2 2U' 2L2 3D 3U' 3L' F D2 3D' 3U U2 3B 2L 3U 2R' D2 3D2 3U 3B2 D' 3R' 3D B' 3F F 2L2 B 3F 2F2 F D2 U' L' 3L' 2D B 3B' F2 D2 3U2 3B' D2 3D' 2U 3B' 2U' 3B2 3U' F L' 2L F2 3L2 2B2 2F2 R2 3D 3U2 L2 2L' 3L 2R2 B2 D2 2U' U' 2B2 2F2 D' 2R' 2B2 3F2 2U2 L 3L2 3U' 2F2 2L2 3L R F D' 2D' 3U B' 3D 3U 2U' 2B' 3U' B' 2B2 3L R2 2U L' R' 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R F2 R F' U' R2 U
*2. *R' U' R F2 R F2 U2 R2 U'
*3. *F U' R2 F R U2 R2 F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U R2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 D R2 U' F' D L2 F R' B2 D U' B2 F
*2. *U' B2 D R2 F2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 D R' U B' F L' U2 L F' U L2
*3. *L' U2 L' U2 B2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 R' D' R' B' R' U2 B' F U L' D

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D Uw' L2 D Uw' R Fw F' R2 B' Uw' B Fw2 L Fw2 Rw2 R' F' R' F' D' F U F' U L B L2 R2 D' U2 B' D R2 B Fw D2 L' B2 Fw'
*2. *B2 Fw2 U2 Rw' U' Rw2 R' B2 Rw F2 R2 F2 L2 U B Rw B L' B F U' R2 B' R Fw2 L2 R' Uw U2 Fw L' B' L' Rw Fw2 Uw2 F2 Rw U R
*3. *Rw' B2 F' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 L2 D U F' L Rw' U' B2 L2 Fw Rw Uw' Fw R Uw U2 R' Fw L F2 R' B' Fw2 D' Uw' U' R2 B2 D' L' R2 Uw' U2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw Dw2 U L2 Rw2 Uw2 U Lw D' Fw' D' L Uw2 Lw Dw F2 L R2 Dw2 U R2 Uw' B D' Bw D Fw' F' Uw2 B2 Lw F2 Dw Lw2 D' Dw' U2 B2 D' Bw2 Rw2 R B F' L2 Rw' Fw2 Dw2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 R' F D' L Bw D' F
*2. *Lw Rw' Dw Rw D Dw2 L Lw Rw2 R' Dw' Lw' D Lw' B U Rw' F Rw Fw2 R' D' U B2 L' B2 D' R2 F2 Dw2 Bw' Uw2 R' Dw' Lw' D' Lw R2 U R' Dw2 Lw' D' U' Rw Dw2 U' L Dw' Rw' Bw2 Rw' Bw' L R' Fw2 Rw Dw2 U2 Rw
*3. *L2 U2 B2 L2 U' L Rw Dw Lw2 R' D' F2 Uw Bw U B2 Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 R2 B2 Bw' L' Bw2 Dw' B2 R2 Uw Rw D2 Dw' Uw' Bw' L Fw R F2 Uw' Rw F' R Fw' Rw2 B2 D F' Lw' D2 Bw F L Lw' Rw2 R D2 B R2 Dw Fw2 Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F L D 3F' 2F F' 2L 2B' F2 D' 2D2 2U' U' 3F' 2L F' 2D L2 3R 2B2 2L2 3R U' 2L 2F D2 2L 2R2 D 2D' 3U 2F2 2D' B2 L2 B 2L 2R2 R' U2 L2 2D 2U' R' F2 D' U' 2B 2D' 2F 2R2 2D2 B2 2D L 2L 2F2 2D 2U2 3R R 2D2 2B' F L 2F 2R 2D' 3U' B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3U' 2L 3U2 R' 2F 2R2 2B2 3U' 3L' 2R2 R2 2U' U F' R 3U' 2F 3L2 2B' 2F2 F L 2R F' 2R 3D' U 3B' 3F' 2L2 3D' R2 3F2 2F' 3L D 2D' 2B' 3L2 2B' 2F 3D2 U 2R' 2D2 3D' 2L' B 3B' 3R2 2B2 3U B2 2F2 D' F2 R2 D' 2L' 2D B U 2F2 2R B 2B' 2F F2 2L' R' 3U2 2U2 L2 2L' 3L' 3F2 3R 3D 2F' 3U 3L R' 3B2 2D2 B2 U2 3B2 3D' 3F 3U U 3R 2D2 3R 2D2 2R D' 3D 2L2 2R

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 F2 U2 L U2 L2 B2 R B2 D2 U' R F D2 B U2 L2 B R2
*2. *F' R2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F' U2 L2 F L D R D B' L D' L2 U2 F'
*3. *B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R D' B L' D2 R2 B U2 R2 D'
*4. *D' L2 D' F R2 U F' R' D B' U2 B U2 D2 R2 F L2 U2 F' L2
*5. *D L2 U' F' L B' D L' U' R F2 R2 L U2 D2 L' U2 F2 R2 D2
*6. *L2 U2 B2 L2 F L2 B' L2 F R2 B R U2 B2 L2 D F2 L F' U
*7. *F2 U L2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 L' D2 L B' F' R U' R D' R
*8. *L2 B2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D U2 R' D' B2 F D' U B' F D2 L' D2
*9. *F L' D' R' F2 B2 L B' L' B U2 L2 D2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 D2
*10. *U2 F' R2 F' L2 R2 B' F' U2 R2 F2 R D' R' D' L2 B2 F' U R U2
*11. *L' F2 B D2 L B L F B2 R' F2 D2 R U2 L2 F2 B2 R' F2
*12. *R2 U2 B D' R' U F2 B R' L2 F2 U' B2 U F2 B2 R2 U R2 U'
*13. *R D2 L' F2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 D2 F' R D' B U F L F2 U2 R
*14. *U' B R D' L' B U' F2 R' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U R2 F2 R2 U L2
*15. *D U R2 F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 D R' U' F2 L' D L2 F R B' U2
*16. *D' L2 B2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 D' B2 U2 B D2 U2 R2 D L' B' L' R' U2
*17. *L D2 R B2 R U2 L2 F2 R' D2 R' U F' R' F2 L' U2 B2 F' U
*18. *R2 L2 B2 D2 L' U' L D B' R' F U2 B' R2 F U2 R2 F U2 B D2
*19. *B' F U2 F L2 B' U2 R2 D2 B2 U' L2 U2 L' B D2 F' U2 R
*20. *D2 F2 R' B' U R2 U' B2 U B R' F2 L' F2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 L F2
*21. *U2 F' U2 R' F D' B' U' F' L' B' R2 L2 F L2 B U2 B2 L2 U2 F2
*22. *U2 F L2 B' U2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 B' R' F D U' F' D2 L' R D2 F'
*23. *L D2 B2 U2 R D2 R' U2 L' F2 R' B' U L B2 F' L2 R' F2 U2 B'
*24. *B' R U' D' B U2 R2 B U2 R U2 R2 L2 D' F2 B2 D' L2 F2 D' B2
*25. *L B2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R' D B' D' F2 R U' F' R2 D R
*26. *D2 F2 D L2 D' B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B' D R2 F2 R U' F U2 B U2
*27. *L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B' U2 R2 F L2 F2 U' B' D' L F' R' U' R B L2
*28. *R2 B' D F' B R B' R2 L D L2 D2 F U2 F2 U2 B' D2 F U2 F2
*29. *R2 D' B2 D L2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F' R D2 B2 L D' B' U L R
*30. *D2 B2 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 F2 U R B2 D2 B L' U F2 L' R'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D2 F' R2 F D2 L2 D2 B2 R2 B2 L D R B2 F R' D R' B U'
*2. *B2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' R2 U L2 D L' B' U2 L' F' U2 F L F' U'
*3. *L2 B2 U' B2 R2 D L2 R2 D' F2 D B R2 D R2 U B L' F' U2 B'
*4. *U B' U' L D2 F R' F2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 D R2 U B2 L2 F2 D' B2
*5. *F2 U F2 L2 U B2 L2 U L2 B2 L2 B' L' F' R B2 F2 R D2 R2 U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L2 U' B L2 D' F' B2 D2 R' B' L2 D' F2 R2 D' F2 D R2 D' R2 F2
*2. *R2 B2 U R' F2 D2 F' B2 R D R2 F2 U' R2 L2 B2 R2 U' R2 B2
*3. *D2 F' D2 F U2 B L2 F2 D2 F' R' D' U2 L' R B' D L2 R D B2
*4. *L D2 R F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R B2 L B F2 U' L F R' B2 L D'
*5. *R2 F' R2 D2 B R2 B R2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 L U' B' L' D' F D' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 R' F' D L' R' B U R' U2 B2 F' L'
*2. *D' U' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 R2 B2 R2 F' D2 R' F' U2 L' B' D2 B
*3. *L2 B2 R2 F2 D2 R D2 L F2 D2 L' U R B R B2 F' D' B2 D2
*4. *U2 B R2 L' F2 R U R F D R F2 D2 B2 R2 U2 R2 L' B2 D2 B2
*5. *U D B' R U' B R L' F U2 D' L2 B2 L2 U F2 D L2 D2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L D U2 F R B' D F U B R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U R2 F2 R' F' U'
*3. *F2 U R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U R2 B2 L' B2 F2 R2 D' U B' U R D
*4. *Fw2 D U' B2 Rw2 F Rw2 B Fw' D' L' U2 Rw2 B Uw' Rw R Uw' U2 Fw2 F' R' D2 U' Fw2 F2 U' Rw2 D2 Uw2 U2 B2 D R' Fw' R2 D R' U2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F' R' U2 F2 R U2 R
*3. *F2 R2 B2 D U2 F2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2 F' D F L' B2 R2 B' D L R'
*4. *F Uw' Fw2 F' D2 R2 B' R' Fw2 Rw2 R2 D Fw U' L Rw2 Fw F' Uw' U2 Fw' R2 F Uw' Rw' R Uw Fw2 D' R2 U' R' Fw D Fw' D' B F Uw' U
*5. *R' B' F Rw Dw' Uw' Rw B R' Uw L D Fw F2 Uw2 Lw Fw Uw2 U' Fw2 D' Dw U' B Fw' L Rw2 B' D2 Dw R2 Uw2 B Fw2 L' Uw2 Rw B2 Fw Dw Uw' Fw2 Uw' U2 R2 F2 Dw Uw' L2 B Bw Fw2 F Uw2 L Rw' B Bw2 D2 Uw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=-2 / ddUU u=-2,d=3 / UdUd u=4,d=-1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / dUdd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=6,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-2 / UUdd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=6 / dUdU u=-5,d=5 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=5 / ddUU u=-2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=1 / UdUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' U' L' B U B' R L' l' r u
*2. *B' R' U L' U B L u'
*3. *L R' B' L R' B U L' B' l r' u'
*4. *U L B' R' L' U B L l' r u
*5. *L U' R U' R' U' R' B l' r' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 6) /
*2. *(0, 2) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, 6) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1)
*3. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (4, 4) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (0, 4) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(-5, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (4, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (6, -3) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 0) / (5, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 2) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L U' R' D L' R L'
*2. *D L' D R L U D' U' R'
*3. *D U' R L' U L R' D'
*4. *D' U' R' L R L R'
*5. *D R' D' R U' L' D' L


----------



## ardi4nto (Mar 13, 2012)

2x2 = 10.27, 7.90, 7.53, 8.02, 8.55 = 8.16
3x3 = 23.88, 25.55, 22.93, 29.90, 21.78 = 24.12
3x3 OH = 1:08.43+, 41.15, 1:01.13, 57.19, 53.47 = 57.26
4x4 = 1:14.68, 1:32.52, 1:34.05, 1:22.03, 1:13.68 = 1:23.08


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Mar 13, 2012)

2x2: 2.96, 2.45, (3.08), (2.39), 2.57=2.66
3x3: 7.48, (10.21), 7.83, 8.98, (6.70)=8.10 nice
4x4: (34.98), (41.02), 40.01, 39.56, 38.43=39.33
5x5: 1:08.96, (1:02.29), (1:18.74), 1:09.15, 1:07.95=1:08.68
3x3oh: 15.64, (10.59), 13.21, 17.21, (17.46)=15.35
2x2-4x4relay: 54.77
2x2-5x5relay: 2:13.14
pyraminx: 7.18, (4.31), (8.46), 5.31, 4.49=5.66


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 13, 2012)

2x2: (10.79), 8.28, 8.12, 8.62, (7.57) = 8.34
3x3: 15.26, 14.70, 14.69, (16.48), (12.84) = 14.89
4x4: 1:17.73, (56.83), (1:20.40), 1:12.47, 1:05.00 = 1:11.73
5x5: 1:43.81, (1:55.65), (1:30.35), 1:49.13, 1:43.77 = 1:45.57
7x7: 5:16.56, 5:23.48, (5:23.85), 5:17.31, (4:46.53) = 5:19.12
2-4: 1:34.24
2-5: 3:41.88
3x3 OH: 24.86, (24.76), 30.80, 26.02, (31.87) = 27.23
Megaminx: 1:17.31, (1:19.94), 1:11.31, (1:10.42), 1:11.71 = 1:13.44

4x4 was sucky, 5x5 3rd solve was PLL skip (damn it ._.) and Megaminx might be a PB.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 13, 2012)

FMC: 29 moves



Spoiler



U' L2 B' L' B R B' L B U' L2 D' L B R F L F' L2 D' L' U L2 U' D F L F' L

U' L2 R .U' L2 D' L B R [2x2x3]
F L F' L2 D' [Pseudo F2L-1]
L' U L2 U' D F L F' L [Leaving three corners]

Insert at dot: R' B' L' B R B' L B (Two moves cancel (as I work from the end this a pretty annoying find))


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Mar 13, 2012)

2x2: 4.34, 3.86, 4.65, 5.32, 2.60 - > 4.28
3x3: 11.62, 11.44, 11.03, 12.09, 10.40 - > 11.36
4x4: 55.23, 49.76, 53.54, 53.76, 59.87 - >54.18
5x5: 1:58.20, 1:55.30, 2:10.34, 2:01.23, 1:56.75 - > 1:58.73


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 13, 2012)

2x2: 3.05, 4.89, (5.00), 3.43, (2.41) = *3.79*
3x3: (12.85), 12.50, 12.66, (11.65), 12.69 = *12.62*
3x3 OH: (19.00), 19.65, (20.01), 19.44, 19.43 = *19.51* *HORRIBLE*
3x3 Feet: 1:40.61, 1:41.43, (2:00.53), (1:32.19), 1:40.31 =* 1:40.78*
4x4: (1:04.21), 1:01.03, 56.11, (54.11), 56.65 = *57.93*
5x5: (1:33.16), 1:40.29, 1:46.59, (1:47.92), 1:40.34 = *1:42.41*
Magic: (1.55), 8.29, (DNF), (DNF), (DNF) = *DNF*
_I majorly de-stringed both my magics in that average_
Master Magic: 2.15, (2.12), 2.19, (3.84), 2.64 = *2.33*


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 13, 2012)

2x2: (3.59), 2.94, 3.09, (2.42), 2.70 = 2.91
_Finally something decent again_

3x3: (9.78), 11.29, 11.83, (13.25), 10.93 = 11.35
_Nice scrambles. 9.78 had a xcross but N perm_

2x2BLD: DNF(44.89), 51.49, DNF(53.18) = 51.49

OH: 23.40, (22.92), 23.84, 26.41, (31.82) = 24.55

234relay: 1:15.58
_PB. No parity_

4x4: 1:00.97, 59.67, (1:03.17), 57.96, (55.45) = 59.53 
_Sub 1 at last  Virtually no parities though..._

3x3BLD: DNF(1:48.74), DNF(54.74), 2:15.12 = 2:15.12
_Second was rage quit_

MTS: (1:48.36), 1:24.28, 1:21.06, 1:34.22, (52.23) = 1:26.52 
_Woah, much faster than previous weeks! Improvement is probably due to finding out inspection is allowed and doing it in a way that doesn't confuse me lol. 52.33 is PB and was just a very easy scramble_


----------



## mycube (Mar 14, 2012)

FMC: 34 Moves


Spoiler



scramble B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L D U2 F R B' D F U B R'
inverse scramble: R B´ U´ F´ D´ B R´ F´ U2 D´ L´ U2 R D2 F2 R´ B2 D2 F2 L B2

U´ L2 R U´ B R – 2x2x2 [6/6]

switch: Premove L
F´ D´ F L2 – 2x2x3 [4/10]
F D´ F´ - another 1x2x2 [3/13]
D´ F2 D2 L D L´ F´ L F2 L´ F´ L F´ L´ - EO and finish to cycle [13/26] (cancellation from premove L with last move L´

solution except 3-corner-cycle:
U´ L2 R U´ B R F L´ F L F2 L´ F L D´ L´ D2 F2 D F D F´ L2 F´ : D F

intert at : D´ F2 D B D´ F2 D B´ [8/34] (found no intertion with cancellation..)


Solution:
U´ L2 R U´ B R F L´ F L F2 L´ F L D´ L´ D2 F2 D F D F´ L2 F´ D´ F2 D B D´ F2 D B´ D F


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 14, 2012)

2x2: 3.33, 2.91, 2.38, 2.25, 2.83 = 2.71
3x3: 8.63, 9.95, 9.74, 10.86, 7.98 = 9.44
4x4: 45.83, 42.56, 43.64, 39.55, 42.67 = 42.96
5x5: 1:15.41, 1:15.63, 1:18.95, 1:25.72, 1:20.25 = 1:18.28
6x6: 2:45.30, 2:51.66, 2:39.02, 2:48.11, 2:32.59 = 2:44.14
7x7: 4:25.20, 4:21.69, 4:39.72, 4:30.02, 4:28.30 = 4:27.84
2x2 BLD: DNF(9.11), DNF(8.86), 12.39 = 12.39
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:11.42), 1:04.20, 1:09.12 = 1:04.20
4x4 BLD: 6:09.28, DNS, DNS = 6:09.28
5x5 BLD: 11:36.49, DNS, DNS = 11:36.49
Multi BLD: 6/7 (24:11)
3x3 OH: 17.89, 15.69, 18.03, 20.01, 16.43 = 17.45
3x3 WF: 1:11.12, 1:01.20, 1:03.76, 57.16, 1:04.35 = 1:03.10
2-4 relay: 59.42
2-5 relay: 2:33.69
Magic: 1.16, 1.21, 1.21, 1.09, 1.16 = 1.18
Clock: 8.72, 9.58, 11.16, 9.88, 8.27 = 9.39
Megaminx: 52.60, 49.50, 48.02, 48.96, 49.34 = 49.27
Pyraminx: 4.38, 4.50, 9.29, 6.11, 5.41 = 5.34
Square-1: 16.04, 21.93, 18.44, 23.60, 16.96 = 19.11

FMC: 28


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L D U2 F R B' D F U B R'
Solution: U' L2 R U' D B R L F D F2 D L2 F2 L' F' L F L2 F L F2 L2 F L F' L F (28)

2x2x2: U' L2 R U' D B R (7)
2x2x3: L F D F2 D (12)
F2L: L2 F2 L' F' L F L2 F L* F'* (22)
LL: *F'* L2 F L F' L F (29)
One move cancels.

Boring lucky solution, unfortunately :/ happy with the result though


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 15, 2012)

*4x4x4BLD:* 7:39.45 7:03.20 7:42.50
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 15, 2012)

I got successful 7x7x7 BLD solves two weeks in a row, and the times were amazingly close. Last week: 41:02.83; this week: 41:04.10.

It's amazing how, with all the 8x8x8 BLD practice, the obliques just seem outrageously easy to do now.  (Half of the pieces on an 8x8x8 are obliques (not counting corners).)


----------



## a small kitten (Mar 15, 2012)

3x3: 10.78, 11.36, 9.49, 12.63, 9.04 = 10.54
OH: 13.33, 14.67, 14.01, 17.72, 13.84 = 14.17


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 16, 2012)

*3x3:* 14.38, 15.96, 16.21, (16.77), (12.67) = *15.52*


----------



## Sillas (Mar 17, 2012)

*2x2:* (4.99), 5.78, (8.25), 6.26, 7.24 = *6.43*
*3x3:* 
*3x3 OH:* 32.67, (38.29), (29.41), 35.09, 30.58 = *32.78*


----------



## jonlin (Mar 17, 2012)

2x2: 5.82, 4.23, 5.58, 5.65, 6.10
Avg: 5.68
3x3:17.00, 19.41, 16.96, 18.86, 20.70
Avg: 18.42
4x4: 1:37.50, 1:39.38, 1:26.20, 1:48.53, 1:43.52
Avg: 1:40.13
234 relay: 1:54.54
OH: 42.95, 40.62, 39.81, 59.18, 36.46
Avg: 41.13
2BLD: 1:55.3, 1:39.12, 56.70
Result: 56.70
Comment: I do better when music is playing. Coldplay FTW!
3BLD: DNF, 4:42.95, DNF
4BLD: 35:46.45, DNS, DNS
Megaminx:2:40.42, 2:50.12, 3:13.48, 2:53.06, 2:45.00
Avg: 2:49.39
Pyraminx: 11.94, 6.97, 6.49, 17.70, 12.80
Avg: 10.57
Multi: 2/3 27:07.03
Kitty, it's funny that your avatar is a dog.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2012)

FMC : *27 moves* found in under 20 minutes. PB.



Spoiler



Scramble : B2 L' F2 D2 B2 R F2 D2 R' U2 L D U2 F R B' D F U B R' 
Solution : R2 D' U' R2 F' B' R' U' B2 L' U' L' U2 L' R B R' B' L U L' U' L U L' U' B'

R2 D' U' R2 F' B' R' // 2x2x2, preserving a couple pieces on D
U' B2 L' U' L' U2 L' // 2x2x3, making an easy continuation
R B R' *B2* // F2L
*B* L U L' U' L U L' U' B' // LL. (C)OLL with (E)PLL skip.

A lot of luck.


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice. Congrats for your new PB. Hope you'll win.


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 17, 2012)

odderen.dk is messed up. Where are the scrambles and the new "stats" does not show, it just opens the same page as the "weekly comp"


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 17, 2012)

Happened to me too. Sucks because I have an awesome result for me on something to enter 

EDIT : Oh and thanks Pyjam. I got really lucky though... I should be up in the mid-30s. xD


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2012)

Somehow, Odder messed up the links. But the pages themselves seem to still be fine. If you first login, then go to this URL:
http://odderen.dk/index.php?side=weeklySubmit

you should be able to enter your times.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Site was not working...

EDIT:
*Site is working again!* I hope you like the few changes I made


----------



## Henrik (Mar 18, 2012)

Does anyone know what the fastest result for feet avg has been? Has Anssi ever posted a sub-40 avg? Or has any one else?

I got 39.99 avg of 5 so I guessing that it is among the best results in weekly history.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 18, 2012)

Henrik said:


> Does anyone know what the fastest result for feet avg has been? Has Anssi ever posted a sub-40 avg? Or has any one else?
> 
> I got 39.99 avg of 5 so I guessing that it is among the best results in weekly history.


 
I just checked the results for feet during 2011. Of some 200+ avg:s these are the best. 
But the last column is mean of five solves, not cubing avg-5. So yours is the best I think,
maybe those from week 41 and 47 are from you too  (I haven't the time to check now).
Well done!

wc1141.txt:3x3WF	00:00:44.41	00:00:32.80	00:00:38.18	00:00:40.38	00:00:43.11	00:39.78
wc1147.txt:3x3WF	00:00:43.97	00:00:32.43	00:00:39.16	00:00:41.43	00:00:46.21	00:40.64
wc1124.txt:3x3WF	00:00:44.55	00:00:43.78	00:00:45.84	00:00:37.43	00:00:40.33	00:42.39
wc1140.txt:3x3WF	00:00:27.90	00:00:43.53	00:00:39.59	00:00:41.93	00:00:59.96	00:42.58
wc1150.txt:3x3WF	00:00:54.53	00:00:38.19	00:00:44.16	00:00:42.36	00:00:39.02	00:43.65
wc1125.txt:3x3WF	00:00:39.81	00:00:41.33	00:00:44.38	00:00:50.96	00:00:49.36	00:45.17
wc1115.txt:3x3WF	00:00:49.44	00:00:49.84	00:00:51.27	00:00:49.31	00:00:35.65	00:47.10
wc1120.txt:3x3WF	00:00:45.69	00:00:46.55	00:00:49.44	00:00:47.97	00:00:48.77	00:47.68


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 18, 2012)

Henrik said:


> Does anyone know what the fastest result for feet avg has been? Has Anssi ever posted a sub-40 avg? Or has any one else?
> 
> I got 39.99 avg of 5 so I guessing that it is among the best results in weekly history.


 
http://odderen.dk/index.php?showRecords=1337
It's the new stats page; and according to the website, your 39.99 is the fastest this year.


----------



## Carrot (Mar 18, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> http://odderen.dk/index.php?showRecords=1337
> It's the new stats page; and according to the website, your 39.99 is the fastest this year.



But that's just for the results posted on odderen.dk


----------



## Carrot (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey Mats!

Can you show me what your "result" files looks like? Then I might make a script so I can get all the history to my site


----------



## mycube (Mar 18, 2012)

2x2x2: (3.28) 3.94 4.77 (4.81) 4.58 = 4.43
3x3x3: 13.15 (13.47) 12.90 (12.31) 12.38 = 12.81
4x4x4: 55.43 59.78 59.28 (1:01.43) (51.75) = 58.16
5x5x5: (1:54.69) (2:05.18) 2:03.30 1:58.33 1:57.30 = 1:59.64
6x6x6: (3:55.84) 3:38.02 3:42.15 3:44.93 (3:28.03) = 3:41.70
7x7x7: 6:05.90 (5:54.93) (6:20.68) 5:57.68 6:07.31 = 6:03.63
3x3x3 OH: 26.13 (24.46) (27.53) 27.02 25.71 = 26.29
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:25.94
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:37.08
Megaminx: 2:28.81 2:33.47 (2:26.15) (2:34.16) 2:31.02 = 2:31.10
Pyraminx: (14.03) 7.69 13.56 9.59 (7.52) = 10.28
Match the Scramble: DNF DNF DNS DNS DNS = DNF

next week i´ll do blind too


----------



## DaveyCow (Mar 19, 2012)

2x2 Average: 13.28

3x3 2H Average: 44.72

4x4 Average: 4:50.15 (PB ave and PB single in there!)

2-3-4 Relay: 5:15.62



Spoiler



2x2
Mar 17, 2012 7:49:17 PM - 7:53:16 PM

Mean: 13.02
Standard deviation: 2.14
Best Time: 9.61
Worst Time: 15.66

Best average of 5: 13.28
1-5 - 14.20 (15.66) (9.61) 14.02 11.63


3x3
Mar 18, 2012 8:04:12 PM - 8:14:11 PM

Mean: 43.86
Standard deviation: 2.75
Best Time: 38.55
Worst Time: 46.56

Best average of 5: 44.72
1-5 - (46.56) 44.99 44.80 44.38 (38.55)


4x4
Standard deviation: 51.19
Best Time: 234.90 (3:54.90) PB!!!
Worst Time: 375.43 (6:15.43)


Best average of 5: 290.15 (4:50.15) PB!!
1-5 - 334.27 (234.90) 272.29 (375.43) 263.88


2-3-4 Relay 5:15.62
1. 315.62


----------



## Henrik (Mar 19, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> I just checked the results for feet during 2011. Of some 200+ avg:s these are the best.
> But the last column is mean of five solves, not cubing avg-5. So yours is the best I think,
> maybe those from week 41 and 47 are from you too  (I haven't the time to check now).
> Well done!
> ...


 
Wow thanks Mats, yea I think the weeks 41 and so on are mine (around WC11)



> http://odderen.dk/index.php?showRecords=1337
> It's the new stats page; and according to the website, your 39.99 is the fastest this year.



Yea I guessed that, since I'm almost the only one sub-45 competing, I just wondered about all-time best for weekly. But cool site.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 19, 2012)

2x2x2: (5.77) - (4.59) - 5.68 - 4.69 - 5.13 = 5.17
3x3x3: 12.69 - 12.97 - (13.25) - 13.21 - (12.31) = 12.96
4x4x4: (1:07.90) - 56.47 - 57.81 - 59.34 - (55.83) = 57.87
5x5x5: 1:38.95 - (1:49.47) - 1:47.05 - 1:47.62 - (1:35.49) = 1:44.54
6x6x6: 2:54.76 - 2:57.62 - (3:02.00) - 2:59.36 - (2:51.03) = 2:57.25
7x7x7: 4:59.83 - (5:04.42) - 5:03.55 - 4:56.48 - (4:52.97) = 4:59.95
3x3x3OH: (28.92) 28.20 (26.43) 26.65 28.83 = 27.89
2BLD: 56.72 - DNF - DNF = 56.72
3BLD: 2:21.68 - DNF - DNF = 2:21.68
MultiBLD: 1/2 in 8:34
2-4: 1:40.53
2-5: 3:24.30
Magic: 1.85 2.01 (1.78) (2.11) 1.97 = 1.94
Master Magic: (3.09) 3.04 3.04 (2.77) 3.02 = 3.03
Megaminx: 1:13.19 - 1:15.55 - 1:14.07 - (1:12.77) - (1:16.55) = 1:15.71
Pyraminx: 9.16 - 7.92 - (5.94) - 7.81 - (12.62) = 8.30
Clock: 14.95 15.08 (20.41) (13.70) 16.98 = 15.67
Square-1: 1:01.64 (55.67) 1:00.69 (1:03.45) 58.62 = 1:00.32


----------



## Mikel (Mar 19, 2012)

Weekly Competition 2012-11



Spoiler



2x2: 8.99
(16.58), 9.83, (7.46), 7.97, 9.18

3x3: 20.44
(16.40), (25.33), 23.43, 16.81, 21.09

4x4: 1:28.92
1:26.19, 1:25.00, (1:23.52), 1:35.56, (1:39.88)

2x2 BLD: 1:23.33
1:32.43, 1:23.33, DNF

3x3 WF: DNF
DNF, DNF, DNF, DNF, DNS

2-4 Relay: 2:07.97

Magic: 1.33
(1.52), 1.47, 1.30, 1.21, (1.19)

Master Magic: 3.29
3.53, 3.30, 3.05, (2.97), (5.19)

Pyraminx: 15.20
(23.72), 14.25, 13.69, (12.58), 17.65

Square-1: 1:11.06
(1:39.83), 1:23.75, 57.25, (53.30), 1:12.19


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 19, 2012)

I know this is over soon, but I at least want to get in times for Pyra and 5x5 now that I have them  Don't know how to solve Sq-1 yet, though...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 20, 2012)

Preliminary results for week 11: congratulations Simon, yoinneroid and Mcuber5!

*2x2x2*(53)

 2.26 fazrulz
 2.66 asiahyoo1997
 2.71 SimonWestlund
 2.72 CuberMan
 2.91 Tao Yu
 3.30 Magellanic
 3.76 Mcuber5
 3.79 antoineccantin
 3.86 yoinneroid
 3.90 ybs1230
 4.01 henrik
 4.04 Odder
 4.10 Andrejon
 4.28 Reinier Schippers
 4.43 mycube
 4.78 Jaycee
 4.78 frgzzzzz
 4.80 Skullush
 4.92 Krag
 5.09 riley
 5.17 MaeLSTRoM
 5.23 Divineskulls
 5.40 TheAria97
 5.50 jla
 5.68 jonlin
 5.72 BlueDevil
 5.77 AndersB
 5.96 Alcuber
 6.04 HampusHansson
 6.11 janelle
 6.16 AvidCuber
 6.24 casarengga
 6.26 elimescube
 6.43 Sillas
 6.67 brandbest1
 6.74 bryson azzopard
 6.75 ilham ridhwan
 6.92 ThomasJE
 7.20 FinnGamer
 7.21 Yttrium
 7.53 Schmidt
 7.54 Akash Rupela
 7.76 Mike Hughey
 8.16 ardi4nto
 8.29 RoboCopter87
 8.34 JianhanC
 8.41 MichaelErskine
 8.99 Mikel
 9.12 djwcoco
 10.42 Dicky Junior
 12.53 hcfong
 13.28 DaveyCow
 18.63 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(56)

 7.53 fazrulz
 8.10 asiahyoo1997
 9.44 SimonWestlund
 9.63 ybs1230
 10.37 yoinneroid
 10.54 a small kitten
 10.67 CuberMan
 11.35 Tao Yu
 11.36 Reinier Schippers
 11.87 Magellanic
 12.12 henrik
 12.62 antoineccantin
 12.81 mycube
 12.96 MaeLSTRoM
 13.17 Mcuber5
 13.55 TheAria97
 13.64 chrissyd
 13.70 Andrejon
 13.75 Odder
 14.08 riley
 14.18 jla
 14.59 AndersB
 14.88 JianhanC
 14.95 Akash Rupela
 15.26 Skullush
 15.52 Zane_C
 15.63 Yttrium
 15.86 tozies24
 16.38 AvidCuber
 16.79 janelle
 16.91 Divineskulls
 17.31 ilham ridhwan
 17.58 HampusHansson
 17.72 Jaycee
 18.42 jonlin
 20.43 BlueDevil
 20.44 Mikel
 21.15 Mike Hughey
 21.32 Krag
 22.10 brandbest1
 23.56 RoboCopter87
 24.12 ardi4nto
 24.51 Schmidt
 24.80 ThomasJE
 25.56 toma
 25.87 Alcuber
 25.94 aznanimedude
 26.70 MichaelErskine
 27.78 FinnGamer
 28.83 djwcoco
 31.29 andyfreeman
 41.27 hcfong
 44.72 DaveyCow
 46.17 MatsBergsten
 55.40 hfsdo
 59.16 Halimua
*4x4x4*(41)

 34.62 fazrulz
 38.82 yoinneroid
 39.33 asiahyoo1997
 41.29 ybs1230
 42.96 SimonWestlund
 47.26 CuberMan
 54.18 Reinier Schippers
 57.87 MaeLSTRoM
 57.93 antoineccantin
 58.16 mycube
 58.49 Andrejon
 59.53 Tao Yu
 1:02.62 henrik
 1:06.13 Mcuber5
 1:09.83 ilham ridhwan
 1:11.73 JianhanC
 1:12.79 Yttrium
 1:15.64 Magellanic
 1:17.27 HampusHansson
 1:19.43 yale
 1:21.38 Akash Rupela
 1:22.45 riley
 1:23.08 ardi4nto
 1:23.87 Skullush
 1:26.93 Jaycee
 1:27.84 janelle
 1:28.22 AndersB
 1:28.92 Mikel
 1:30.70 Mike Hughey
 1:40.13 jonlin
 1:42.18 Divineskulls
 1:46.00 Krag
 1:51.42 BlueDevil
 1:59.36 djwcoco
 2:00.15 MichaelErskine
 2:09.85 Schmidt
 2:14.76 TheAria97
 2:31.63 MatsBergsten
 2:41.17 FinnGamer
 3:38.59 Alcuber
 4:50.15 DaveyCow
*5x5x5*(29)

 1:08.69 asiahyoo1997
 1:08.74 fazrulz
 1:18.28 SimonWestlund
 1:24.09 yoinneroid
 1:39.31 ybs1230
 1:42.41 antoineccantin
 1:43.52 CuberMan
 1:44.54 MaeLSTRoM
 1:45.57 JianhanC
 1:46.01 Andrejon
 1:56.13 elimescube
 1:57.65 Jakube
 1:58.73 Reinier Schippers
 1:59.56 ilham ridhwan
 1:59.64 mycube
 2:14.71 Mcuber5
 2:17.84 Divineskulls
 2:21.85 riley
 2:26.47 AndersB
 2:30.31 Skullush
 2:33.68 Mike Hughey
 2:38.81 Yttrium
 3:07.51 Krag
 3:41.36 MichaelErskine
 5:01.54 Schmidt
 5:06.37 Jaycee
 6:07.44 FinnGamer
 6:26.04 MatsBergsten
 DNF HampusHansson
*6x6x6*(12)

 2:08.11 fazrulz
 2:44.14 SimonWestlund
 2:57.25 MaeLSTRoM
 3:41.70 mycube
 4:12.10 ilham ridhwan
 4:30.57 Yttrium
 4:33.80 okayama
 4:42.64 Mike Hughey
 4:48.77 Skullush
 5:44.11 AndersB
 6:04.39 Divineskulls
 6:14.35 riley
*7x7x7*(9)

 3:40.98 fazrulz
 4:27.84 SimonWestlund
 4:59.95 MaeLSTRoM
 5:19.12 JianhanC
 6:03.63 mycube
 7:02.24 Mike Hughey
 7:56.32 AndersB
 8:07.17 ilham ridhwan
 8:23.45 Skullush
*3x3 one handed*(35)

 14.17 a small kitten
 15.35 asiahyoo1997
 15.42 fazrulz
 16.84 TheAria97
 16.90 yoinneroid
 17.45 SimonWestlund
 18.71 CuberMan
 19.51 antoineccantin
 20.98 ybs1230
 22.07 Andrejon
 22.66 henrik
 23.60 Mcuber5
 24.55 Tao Yu
 26.29 mycube
 27.23 JianhanC
 27.89 MaeLSTRoM
 28.63 HampusHansson
 29.65 AndersB
 30.33 ilham ridhwan
 30.48 Skullush
 30.65 Divineskulls
 31.87 jla
 32.78 Sillas
 34.67 Yttrium
 38.79 Jaycee
 41.13 jonlin
 43.46 riley
 47.28 Mike Hughey
 57.26 ardi4nto
 1:02.58 MichaelErskine
 1:02.79 RoboCopter87
 1:07.66 Alcuber
 1:13.16 ThomasJE
 1:28.92 Schmidt
 1:34.07 FinnGamer
*3x3 with feet*(10)

 39.99 henrik
 1:03.10 SimonWestlund
 1:04.28 ilham ridhwan
 1:37.03 Andrejon
 1:40.53 Mcuber5
 1:40.78 antoineccantin
 1:45.94 Mike Hughey
 1:53.69 CuberMan
 2:28.58 yoinneroid
 DNF Mikel
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 10.11 fazrulz
 12.39 SimonWestlund
 14.28 CuberMan
 22.70 yoinneroid
 23.35 Jaycee
 24.89 riley
 25.42 Mike Hughey
 34.86 Mcuber5
 38.83 Divineskulls
 45.75 MatsBergsten
 47.69 Schmidt
 49.36 HampusHansson
 50.15 ilham ridhwan
 51.49 Tao Yu
 56.27 Andrejon
 56.70 jonlin
 56.72 MaeLSTRoM
 58.89 Krag
 1:23.33 Mikel
 DNF AndersB
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 58.56 Mcuber5
 1:04.20 SimonWestlund
 1:13.86 Mike Hughey
 1:29.12 yoinneroid
 1:43.12 MatsBergsten
 1:43.37 yash_998
 1:44.50 ilham ridhwan
 1:50.97 Jaycee
 2:08.56 riley
 2:15.12 Tao Yu
 2:17.89 okayama
 2:21.68 MaeLSTRoM
 3:23.20 Skullush
 3:41.07 Divineskulls
 4:33.33 AndersB
 4:42.95 jonlin
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF Krag
 DNF henrik
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(13)

 6:09.28 SimonWestlund
 6:24.68 Mike Hughey
 7:03.20 cmhardw
13:08.32 CuberMan
13:28.29 yoinneroid
13:54.91 okayama
15:09.40 ilham ridhwan
15:31.48 Mcuber5
17:27.09 HampusHansson
18:48.24 Skullush
35:46.45 jonlin
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF henrik
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

11:36.49 SimonWestlund
12:57.43 Mike Hughey
 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF nickvu2
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

29:12.82 Mike Hughey
 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

41:04.10 Mike Hughey
 DNF ilham ridhwan
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

6/7 (24:11)  SimonWestlund
5/6 (30:00)  yoinneroid
6/8 (39:56)  Mcuber5
3/3 ( 6:53)  Mike Hughey
3/3 (22:42)  Jaycee
2/2 ( 8:56)  Skullush
2/2 ( 9:19)  ilham ridhwan
4/6 (54:42)  okayama
2/3 (27:07)  jonlin
0/0 ( 4:35)  CuberMan
1/2 ( 8:34)  MaeLSTRoM
4/8 (58:49)  henrik
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 1:14.55 Mike Hughey
 1:26.52 Tao Yu
 1:27.45 Jaycee
 1:58.03 Mcuber5
 2:00.48 Andrejon
 2:13.52 yoinneroid
 DNF mycube
*2-3-4 Relay*(25)

 54.77 asiahyoo1997
 54.78 yoinneroid
 55.12 ybs1230
 59.42 SimonWestlund
 1:03.00 CuberMan
 1:15.58 Tao Yu
 1:25.94 mycube
 1:25.96 Mcuber5
 1:34.24 JianhanC
 1:35.55 ilham ridhwan
 1:40.53 MaeLSTRoM
 1:46.09 riley
 1:54.54 jonlin
 1:56.98 AndersB
 1:58.78 Jaycee
 2:00.43 Divineskulls
 2:02.80 TheAria97
 2:04.20 Mike Hughey
 2:07.97 Mikel
 2:40.88 RoboCopter87
 3:01.99 MichaelErskine
 3:05.46 Schmidt
 3:28.53 FinnGamer
 4:01.19 Alcuber
 5:15.62 DaveyCow
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:13.14 asiahyoo1997
 2:32.98 yoinneroid
 2:33.69 SimonWestlund
 2:38.31 CuberMan
 3:24.30 MaeLSTRoM
 3:37.08 mycube
 3:41.88 JianhanC
 3:49.53 Mcuber5
 3:59.32 ilham ridhwan
 4:15.20 riley
 4:44.38 AndersB
 4:45.23 Mike Hughey
 5:39.19 Divineskulls
 7:12.81 MichaelErskine
 9:32.73 FinnGamer
*Magic*(14)

 0.98 ilham ridhwan
 1.00 brandbest1
 1.15 Divineskulls
 1.18 SimonWestlund
 1.33 Mikel
 1.40 BlueDevil
 1.40 Yttrium
 1.51 riley
 1.55 djwcoco
 1.58 AndersB
 1.94 MaeLSTRoM
 2.00 Mike Hughey
 2.02 yoinneroid
 DNF antoineccantin
*Master Magic*(15)

 1.97 ilham ridhwan
 2.33 antoineccantin
 2.81 AndersB
 2.85 djwcoco
 3.03 MaeLSTRoM
 3.12 Yttrium
 3.29 Mikel
 3.52 yoinneroid
 3.58 Mike Hughey
 3.77 brandbest1
 3.86 BlueDevil
 4.47 Mcuber5
 4.54 riley
 5.32 Divineskulls
 6.04 CuberMan
*Skewb*(2)

 17.94 AndersB
 19.76 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(12)

 8.39 Andrejon
 9.39 SimonWestlund
 10.03 ilham ridhwan
 10.80 HampusHansson
 11.22 yoinneroid
 13.05 Mcuber5
 14.23 CuberMan
 14.94 Yttrium
 15.67 MaeLSTRoM
 17.37 Mike Hughey
 21.80 MichaelErskine
 22.30 casarengga
*Pyraminx*(25)

 5.34 SimonWestlund
 5.51 Mcuber5
 5.66 asiahyoo1997
 5.84 Skullush
 5.86 Andrejon
 7.23 yoinneroid
 7.37 CuberMan
 7.68 Alcuber
 8.30 MaeLSTRoM
 10.28 mycube
 10.57 jonlin
 10.76 BlueDevil
 13.01 MichaelErskine
 13.37 Krag
 13.51 riley
 14.08 ThomasJE
 14.78 ilham ridhwan
 14.90 Schmidt
 15.20 Mikel
 16.00 AndersB
 16.31 Yttrium
 19.67 Mike Hughey
 21.30 FinnGamer
 22.28 Jaycee
 22.55 djwcoco
*Megaminx*(13)

 49.27 SimonWestlund
 1:13.44 JianhanC
 1:14.27 MaeLSTRoM
 1:56.23 Mcuber5
 1:59.43 yoinneroid
 2:09.12 CuberMan
 2:11.26 AndersB
 2:12.70 Divineskulls
 2:30.52 Skullush
 2:31.10 mycube
 2:49.39 jonlin
 2:53.02 Yttrium
 3:09.22 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(14)

 19.11 SimonWestlund
 23.66 fazrulz
 28.35 Mcuber5
 33.93 yoinneroid
 42.14 brandbest1
 46.97 Mike Hughey
 49.53 Yttrium
 1:00.32 MaeLSTRoM
 1:02.69 AndersB
 1:07.66 riley
 1:11.06 Mikel
 1:28.28 Schmidt
 1:41.32 MichaelErskine
 2:06.52 ilham ridhwan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

27 Jaycee
28 SimonWestlund
29 irontwig
30 okayama
31 Pyjam
31 guusrs
34 mycube
36 yoinneroid
38 CuberMan
39 Mcuber5
41 Mike Hughey
47 nickvu2

*Contest results*

521 SimonWestlund
447 yoinneroid
387 Mcuber5
358 CuberMan
328 MaeLSTRoM
325 ilham ridhwan
312 Mike Hughey
303 fazrulz
297 asiahyoo1997
278 mycube
239 Andrejon
231 AndersB
230 riley
230 ybs1230
221 Tao Yu
220 antoineccantin
218 Skullush
212 Jaycee
193 Divineskulls
192 henrik
188 JianhanC
173 Yttrium
165 jonlin
154 Reinier Schippers
145 HampusHansson
133 TheAria97
128 Magellanic
110 Krag
106 Mikel
99 BlueDevil
94 Schmidt
93 a small kitten
90 MichaelErskine
89 jla
85 Odder
80 okayama
80 Alcuber
79 MatsBergsten
76 brandbest1
76 janelle
75 Akash Rupela
64 ardi4nto
62 FinnGamer
56 AvidCuber
53 ThomasJE
52 djwcoco
47 RoboCopter87
47 elimescube
43 chrissyd
40 frgzzzzz
39 Sillas
34 Zane_C
33 Jakube
32 tozies24
28 cmhardw
27 casarengga
26 yale
20 irontwig
20 bryson azzopard
19 DaveyCow
19 yash_998
18 Pyjam
18 guusrs
15 toma
13 hcfong
13 aznanimedude
12 nickvu2
9 andyfreeman
6 Dicky Junior
5 hfsdo
4 Halimua


----------



## Mcuber5 (Mar 20, 2012)

First time on the top 3 !!


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 20, 2012)

Yayay I won FMC!!!  And I think 18 is my best ever overall place :O


----------

